# Eddys' Extraction



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Ed Goldstien is a friend of mine who enjoys his bees. Every now and then he takes bees out of someones' wall. This year he tried an experiment and it seems to have worked well, so far.

What Ed did was he made a box which he could attatch to the wall of a house, so the bees would have to go thru that box to get out and to get back in. This box holds 4 frames each on two levels. Basically like a two story four frame hive, or nuc box.

After having been on the wall for about two months, Ed noticed lots of bees bearding on the outside of his "hive". So he took it home, figuring he could at least get most of the bees and maybe the queen too.

When he went thru the frames, after getting the hive home, he found a number of frames of brood and the queen. She must have moved out of the wall and into Eds' hive.

I believe he will be taking another hive back to rob honey out of the wall. The owner didn't want the wall opened.

I wish I had pictures. I have encouraged Ed to write something for the Bee Mags, w/ pictures.


----------



## LtlWilli (Mar 11, 2008)

That was a good move. Unique and sensible. I'll remember this one....You are going to place another , different hive in there to get the honey!---Great idae.
I tip my hat.
LtlWilli


----------



## beyondthesidewalks (Dec 1, 2007)

http://kelleybees.com/CMS/CMSPage.a...ageName=productDetail&productId=21776|Product

Sounds alot like the Hogan Swarm Harvester designed by Cleo Hogan and sold by Walter T. Kelly. Even if you don't get the queen it's a great way to build up a small swarm or get rid of a bunch of the older foragers before you go in for the cutout.


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

I made one that looks like the one Kelly sells. I attached the small part to the wall, a couple of days later, I slide the nuc in place, with drawn frames. In about a week there was enough bees using the nuc I had to put a second nuc box on top. With in 3 weeks the queen had moved into the boxes and was laying. That was the only time I have used it but I liked the results.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

So, then what did you do? What happened to the honey still in the wall? Was there still brood in the wall? did they raise another queen?


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

The building has block walls, once I got the bees and the queen, I took them home. I took another small hive that I had trapped out of another building to this location set them up on the ground, about twenty feet from the side that had bees. They robbed the hive and once they stopped going to and from the building, I took the hive home. We waited a couple more days to see if any bees were still using the hive in the wall. No bees coming or going so we sealed the hole in the wall.


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

I asked a very similar question previously and was told this wouldn't work, so now sounds possible and I may gove it a go.
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...uld-a-hose-running-into-a-hive-work-as-a-trap


----------



## basser59 (Nov 2, 2009)

This is only my third year keeping bees and last year the trap outs I tried did not work very well. So far this year I have started 6 hives from trap outs. This trap out I could look into the hole and see part of the comb, so that may have something to do with it. Maybe the queen could smell the old comb that I put in there and wanted to see why it smelled different. Just guessing !


----------



## 100 td (Apr 3, 2011)

sqkcrk said:


> ................I wish I had pictures. I have encouraged Ed to write something for the Bee Mags, w/ pictures.


I hope you convince him to do a write up HERE for us mere mortals!


----------

